# What does it take to start a cafe



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
One of the stupid dreamers, being stuck in Paris (with the volcanoes et al) and thinking. 
What do i need to do to open a cafe in Dubai....in terms of costs and red tape.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

woodlands said:


> Hi,
> One of the stupid dreamers, being stuck in Paris (with the volcanoes et al) and thinking.
> What do i need to do to open a cafe in Dubai....in terms of costs and red tape.


you are really a dreamer!!! do you think anyone will put ready-made business plan for you now? :eyebrows:
can't help with the cost, but you need a local sponsor, license, rent, staff+their visas, that's about the very minimum and the rest I assume you know


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

woodlands said:


> Hi,
> One of the stupid dreamers, being stuck in Paris (with the volcanoes et al) and thinking.
> What do i need to do to open a cafe in Dubai....in terms of costs and red tape.


Don't like to stomp on anyones dreams but with most everyone in catering businesses struggling in Dubai, might I suggest the timing is way off at present unless you truely have something very special and individual.

At one stage of life I used to have a restauant back home. Very long ours, staff head aches, occassional lack of clientel etc etc ... is it realy worth it in this current environment.

My best suggestion, please do your homework and numbers very well so as to avoid dissapointment. 

In the mean time, if you still go ahead with it, good luck if you proceed.


----------

